# donkey bred to mini horse?



## iluvwalkers (Jun 10, 2006)

hi, i just purchased a mini donkey and they think she is bred to a mini horse. i thought i would get something that looked like a mule but called a hinney (spelling?) from what i have read here, it won't look like a mule. is this correct? and can someone explain the difference? and can the off spring reproduce? very confused, thanks!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 10, 2006)

I just came across your post...yikes I don't know a thing about that...but hang in there..we have some great knowledge about Hinny's :aktion033: * If they haven't answered you already...they will!


----------



## minimule (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to the longear'd world!

OK, you will get a hinney and it will look like a mule. The hinneys usually have more of a horse head than a mule will. Corrine can answer that one better! You really can't tell that much difference though between a mule and a hinney.

No, they can not reproduce. There is an odd # of chromozomes so they are sterile (99% of them are anyway) There are freak occurances but very rarely.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 13, 2006)

Shawna is right. They look like a mule but do have more of a horse head. I have had mules and hinnys in the same pasture and no one seems to be able to tell a difference, unless I really point it out. Both are adorable and you cant help but love them! Shawna raises mules, I raise hinnys...and gosh darn, it would be so nice if mine would stand still for just a second, so I could get a GOOD picture! :bgrin I have been trying. Hopefully this week when I have a friend up for a few days we can get some pics , its so much easier when there are two people!




: They cannot reproduce, same as mules, and hinnys are harder to breed for then a mule, because most stallions dont want anything to do with jennys. Frosty my stallion who I use for breeding is the only stallion I have (I own 5 breeding stallions) that will have anything to do with a jenny. When is yours due? Cant wait to see pictures. Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 13, 2006)

hi, thanks for the help. she is due in September sometime. the woman wasn't sure, which makes me a little nervous! i have a mini stallion and i did not know that some of them don't like donkeys. weird i wonder why. i only have one mini mare so he doesn't get to show his stuff very often so maybe he will be more open to her differences



.


----------

